# Altisource VMS



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

I am a contractor using the Altisource VMS System and I am trying to create a vendor estimate to get reimbursed on a job we did. The agents working on my file keep telling me to "create a Vendor Estimate." But i have looked all over the site and do not see where i can "Create" a vendor Estimate. I was hoping someone could walk me through how to "Create" a Vendor Estimate.

Thanks
Ptj118


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Login , go to vendor job details click and click on vendor estimate, once your there click on create estimate.


----------

